# Convertible Beetle Thread



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Only rule, add only pics of Convertible Beetles..*


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

*2013 Convertible*


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)




----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

....


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Change of wheels need to go lower, so i will be getting coilovers for x-mas *


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

......


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*ANOTHER CHANGE*
*20X9 FRONT 20X10.5 REAR Rohana Wheels *


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

If you do not carry passengers in the rear seats then I would suggest removing those head rests for a cleaner look


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Swap out your rear headrests for the ones in Europe and Mexico that are much lower
and hug the upper backrest with a curved deign.:thumbup:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice, but hard to beat this look.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thanks but I had to go back to 20'' wheels *


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Swap out your rear headrests for the ones in Europe and Mexico that are much lower
> and hug the upper backrest with a curved deign.:thumbup:


haven't found any on ebay, can they be bought through any reputable part stores?


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

*My almost one month old 2013 TDI Convertible*

I am loving my new TDI Convertible. Lightyears ahead of the New Beetles that I had owned in the past. And almost exactly 40 years older (to the month) than my '73 Super Beetle Convertible.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't understand why VW doesn't offer the simple combo of a black body, black top, and black leather
in any of the combinations that can be ordered.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Can't understand why VW doesn't offer the simple combo of a black body, black top, and black leather
> in any of the combinations that can be ordered.


huh? I do not understand, black/black/black has always been there.

What I wanted wasn't available, at least through order but some dealers commented they have seen them in the system.... black interior with tan tops.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> huh? I do not understand, black/black/black has always been there.
> 
> What I wanted wasn't available, at least through order but some dealers commented they have seen them in the system.... black interior with tan tops.


When you plot in the black body, the only leather color is the beige.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> haven't found any on ebay, can they be bought through any reputable part stores?


You have to contact VW parts at a dealership in Mexico or in Europe. Canada gets the same 'big balloons'
as we do so their dealerships can't help. I do believe there is a VW dealership in Tiajuana, right across the
U.S. Border in Texas.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> When you plot in the black body, the only leather color is the beige.


You have to then click on "page 2" of the exterior colors to see the choices with the black interiors/tops. There is a tab at the top of the color section to flip over. Not very well designed in my opinion, but it is indeed available in Triple Black form in all models; 1.8T, R-Line and TDI.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Chrisho said:


> haven't found any on ebay, can they be bought through any reputable part stores?


I am trying to verify this, but I believe the rear seat headrests for the CC model are of the same design and will fit the beetle. They have short posts and sort of a "r" profile when viewed from the side. When completely lowered, they hug the top of the seatback.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Chrisho said:


> If you do not carry passengers in the rear seats then I would suggest removing those head rests for a cleaner look


Had them removed today, and i must say it looks alot cleaner..


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

You gotta point this is nice.


----------



## Brother Beetle (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is a pic of our Moonrock Silver vert.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice Moonrock, would like to see a few more interior shots with this color.


Welcome and enjoy vert.


----------



## Brother Beetle (Apr 1, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Nice Moonrock, would like to see a few more interior shots with this color.
> 
> 
> Welcome and enjoy vert.


Here you go.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice thread so far. Can't wait to start seeing some highly modified 'verts start to pop up.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

I got my 2014 R-Line convertible 6 weeks ago...loving it!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

chrisho said:


> if you do not carry passengers in the rear seats then i would suggest removing those head rests for a cleaner look


*removed rear headrest looks nice*


----------



## Detailed (Apr 1, 2003)

vwdeluxe said:


> I am trying to verify this, but I believe the rear seat headrests for the CC model are of the same design and will fit the beetle. They have short posts and sort of a "r" profile when viewed from the side. When completely lowered, they hug the top of the seatback.


We took our new TDi out for her first long drive. I was thinking of your post as I looked in the rear view and looked at both front and rear head rests.....just wondering..... the fronts look lower, will they work?
Am interested on what you find on he CC rests.
Thx


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Few Pics without rear headrest*


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice clean interior, i like it, silver and tan looks cool.:beer:




















Nice, like the gauge pod, looks good in tan.

Tint, tan top and red works.:beer:


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Wash Day Pics*


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

superbeetleboy said:


> *Wash Day Pics*


Awesome picture, looks great! Love the BUG emblem near the fender too, really nice touch!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

*my wifes TDI*


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump. Let's get some lowered and tuned Beetles in this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sitting on custom VMR V710


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Another change 19x9.5*


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice!

Let's keep this thread going. Anyone else with a lowered vert?


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Keep Thread Alive.....*


----------



## juanmaroger (Apr 15, 2014)

from Spain beetle cabrio 70S 










https://plus.google.com/photos/116168333821702547065/albums/5996566158872763345?banner=pwa


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

nice looking Beetle you got there in Spain... about the only change I would make to mine is to have the tan top but keep the black interior


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

New wheels and tires


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

*What a Convertible is For*



Living on the Florida Gulf Coast, this is what a convertible is for!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

2014 Beetle R-Line


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

TheFaulk said:


> 2014 Beetle R-Line


Dude I'm so jealous. Now lowerit and get a tune and report back ASAP!


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Bunnspeed said:


> Dude I'm so jealous. Now lowerit and get a tune and report back ASAP!


Haha prob won't lower it since it's the wife's DD but I've been talking with some of the guys at a shop locally that do APR and may go stage 2 if things pan out. Still working on bagging the GTI lol.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

nice


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

TheFaulk said:


> Haha prob won't lower it since it's the wife's DD but I've been talking with some of the guys at a shop locally that do APR and may go stage 2 if things pan out. Still working on bagging the GTI lol.


At least do a spring drop while the dampers are fresh! Some Super Sports would really get things moving in the right direction. :heart:


----------



## AgentM (Sep 2, 2007)

cjohn62 said:


> Living on the Florida Gulf Coast, this is what a convertible is for!


Your convertible cover isn't tucked all the way in on the back part. Just letting you know.


----------



## AgentM (Sep 2, 2007)

*What springs to use for the convertible???*

Hi Guys and gals.

I just picked up a 2013.5 2.0T convertible for my wife.

I was about to pull the trigger on some H&R Super Sports right now, when something hit me.

The weight on the back of the convertible vs the weight on the back of the coupe. 

I went to the H&R website, and they don't list the Super Sports for the cabrio, just the Sports. 

What's springs have people been throwing on the cabrio?

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*H&R Is what I have, not to low just right for everyday driver *


----------



## AgentM (Sep 2, 2007)

VMRWheels said:


> Sitting on custom VMR V710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AgentM (Sep 2, 2007)

superbeetleboy said:


> *H&R Is what I have, not to low just right for everyday driver *


Are those the sports or super sports?
Any other mods to the suspension?

Thanks,
D


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

just picked it up yesterday


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Grip Driver said:


> just picked it up yesterday




:thumbup:


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

put the boot on over the top today for the first time in months...it really blocks the view from behind and as I discovered can be a problem when a rogue rain shower hits...I was sitting at a long light 2 minutes from my garage and got dumped on because I couldn't put the top up with the boot in place...oh well...it cleaned the inside of the car nicely and between the sunshine and a towel was all cleaned up in minutes...I raced an alligator later in the day and he beat me by a nose...gotta love the hot, humid Florida sun and rainy season...


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

playing with the camera and reflections off water...


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Grip Driver said:


> just picked it up yesterday


had to quote the picture, great shot


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

I somehow missed this thread! Here's mine.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Detailed said:


> We took our new TDi out for her first long drive. I was thinking of your post as I looked in the rear view and looked at both front and rear head rests.....just wondering..... the fronts look lower, will they work?
> Am interested on what you find on he CC rests.
> Thx


For some reason, I could not remove the rear headrests from my friend's CC - they seem to be locked in somehow. Crazy. However, I do know for a fact that the rear seat headrests from the B5 Passat (2001-2005) will fit nicely and you can pick them up on eBay cheap. I found a set (three - they usually have a smaller middle one) for $70 shipped. Here's how they look with the top up.











And here is a more up to date pic of my 2013 TDI Sport Edition Convertible.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

My wife's. She always wanted an old woody so I made it happen. Looking for a set of chrome rings for the wheels if anyone has a set.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BenandAmanda said:


> My wife's. She always wanted an old woody so I made it happen. Looking for a set of chrome rings for the wheels if anyone has a set


uh, did she mean the car?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Chrisho said:


> uh, did she mean the car?


ZING!!!!!!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Ha!:laugh:


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

My new TDI vert with Premium Package as she came from the dealership, will post later what she looks like now.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

emulous said:


> My new TDI vert with Premium Package as she came from the dealership, will post later what she looks like now.


she's a beauty :thumbup:


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

emulous said:


> My new TDI vert with Premium Package as she came from the dealership, will post later what she looks like now.


Ooooooooo, have there been some updates?? Cannot wait to see!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

*Kirby*

R-Line, would like to lower without sacrificing daily driving have 90 mile commute and would like to up the performance, also has the sport suspension


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

My two "kids"


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*New Wheels came in so a few quick pics..
*


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Nice day*


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

In response to the above:

Not so nice day, but I can easily picture how the car would look with a white roof now!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Dan00Hawk said:


> In response to the above:
> 
> Not so nice day, but I can easily picture how the car would look with a white roof now!


(WOW))


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)

My bug


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

*First Pic Try*

My 14 TDI








Harry


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Beautiful day...... in the mid 70's


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Sitting just right for me now.....*.


----------



## mrswift91 (Mar 10, 2015)

*2015 Beetle Base*

All I've done so far are the graphics, the Turbo and the Streifen Stripes. I love my Tornado red bug, can't wait to get a new headunit with GPS and a backup camera. Then it's the perfect car!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*I MAY HAVE A PROBLEM.........*


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

^^^ I like this last set of wheels best, 5 spokes are so classic.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

ccb_dan said:


> ^^^ I like this last set of wheels best, 5 spokes are so classic.


Thanks....:thumbup:


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

CieloBug said:


>


LOVE IT......:thumbup:


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Dayum. You fellas have me convinced that 5 spokes are where it's at for these beetles. :thumbup:

CieloBug, what are the measurements on those?


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Freshly Clayed and detailed


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

*My Green RS Turbo*

Hi Guys! I'm new to the community, this is my 2014 Beetle R-Line Turbo. 20'' TSW wheels, eibach lowering springs, and soon more to come.:laugh:


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

grn-rs said:


> Hi Guys! I'm new to the community, this is my 2014 Beetle R-Line Turbo. 20'' TSW wheels, eibach lowering springs, and soon more to come.:laugh:


Nice :thumbup:. where in Texas are you


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

superbeetleboy said:


> Nice :thumbup:. where in Texas are you


South of the border....Laredo.:wave:


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

grn-rs said:


> South of the border....Laredo.:wave:


Looks good! I'd love to see more pics, especially to see the drop which looks spot on, at least from above.


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

Will have pics of mine to post soon 

Picked it up yesterday. Traded in my belovèd Civic Si for a new vert. Can't wait to make it my own


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

CieloBug said:


>


Sexy!! Making me want a convertible next


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

drtechy said:


> Sexy!! Making me want a convertible next


:thumbup: Looks awesome!!! love the color


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

CieloBug said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

🏻🏻
What he said about the color too.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

CieloBug said:


>


What a great picture  

2 lovely cars!


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everybody!
Could someone told me the model/et of these wheels???
Thank you so much, have a nice day
Ale



superbeetleboy said:


> *Another change 19x9.5*


----------

